# Croftfoot woman benefits from new diabetes treatment



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2012)

Sleeping used to be a dangerous matter for Fiona Peffers, which meant her husband would have to keep an eye on her.
And when he wasn’t around a neighbour would check her front curtains had been opened, which meant all was well.
The checks were due to Fiona’s diabetes, which was very serious, and easily led to hypoglycemic attacks when her blood sugar level dipped too low.
Most diabetics have warning signs when they “hypo”, which range from feeling dizzy to having a strange feeling in the tongue.

http://www.rutherglenreformer.co.uk...s-from-new-diabetes-treatment-63227-32179391/



> However, those days are now behind her thanks to a simple device which has given Fiona a new lease of life.



'simple device'!  If they were simple, they'd cost ?1 and everyone who needed one would have as many as they liked!


----------



## randomange (Nov 8, 2012)

Ah, Croftfoot! My aunt used to live there, spent a lot of time there when I was younger!



> Most diabetics have warning signs when they “hypo”, which range from feeling dizzy to having a strange feeling in the tongue.



This amused me though - what kind of a range is that??


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2012)

randomange said:


> This amused me though - what kind of a range is that??



Clearly the later and more extreme sensation of dizziness is to have this strange feeling - your head clears, the shakes and sweats stop, you become perfectly lucid, or rather, you would do without the tongue problem, then you keel over...!


----------



## Copepod (Nov 8, 2012)

Simple does not necessarily equal cheap, Northerner. But, the more people that use an item, the cheaper it generally becomes. 

Some things are very cheap, but complicated. In general, as technology advances, it gets relatively cheaper. So many things are so cheap that these days, things like kettles and toasters are virtually considered disposable.

As an analogy, think the earliest TVs, which had tiny black and white screens, or earliest gramophone players / discs compared to today's MP3 players - early versions cost more than many people earned in a month - or earliest cars which cost more than an average year's salary.  

Anyway, glad that someone who needs and benefits from an insulin pump has got one. Surprised that there's no mention of continuous blood glucose monitoring, which would seem appropriate for some lacking in hypo awareness, until they regain it.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 8, 2012)

I used to live there.........

I assume the pump is good for her as it will give her less hypos.........? It wont improve her awareness as far as I can see and the training period might be quite dangerous also......

It sounds as if it the physiological effect the pump has had on her has been the biggest advantage........

Whatever helps........


----------

